# (Tramadol/100 mgs) New experience: Warm numbing body



## Cface

Hey first time ever using tramadol i'll let ya know exactly what all i was doing at the time...

- 2x50mg Tramadol Powder Capsule
- bowl of good weed

So i took my first two pills of 50mg tramadol (in a green-aqua capsule) at around 10am at a friends. After about 15 minutes i started to feel really warm and tingly in my hands and feet. After that i felt warm and my body was numbed. At around 11am i shared a bowl with 4 people and started to feel REALLY fucking good.  The weed made my mind hazey as fuck and the tramadol made my body feel great.
At around 2-3pm i took another pill where i poured half of the powder in some water and closed the capsule and swallowed the rest. It hit me in about 3 minutes. I was holding the (metal) pipe bowl for about 30 seconds til i realized the shit was hot!

But the next day (today) I snorted some tramadol... definitely the best route to go IMO. Maybe i can make the tramadol smoke-able like making crack? haha.

Pros:
- Supresses hunger (from when i get the munchies on weed)
- Feeling of euphoria
- Makes me relaxed not so much sleepy.

Cons:
-Makes my body itch for hours after taking the tramadol. However i don't get any rashes or sores or bumps.

substancecode_tramadol
substancecode_pharms
substancecode_opiates


----------



## indelibleface

Glad you had a fun time. I personally love tramadol.


----------



## psychedelicious

hurrah! another tramadol-lover! it makes me so happy to see other people diggin tramadol :D

welcome to bluelight! 

be careful with tramadol, as it lowers the seizure threshold - meaning it is easier to seize if there is tramadol in yr. system. if you have any anticonvulsants on hand (benzodiazepines such as valium, xanax, klonopin, ativan, etc. are a fun choice for anticonvulsants), i'd suggest taking a low dose a few minutes before you dose on the tramadol. also, tramadol dosage is not to exceed 400 mg / day. have fun and be safe!


----------



## Xorkoth

I am sure I would love tramadol but I never tried it... and I think my days of opiates are over, for my own good.  Nice to read about though!


----------



## Sgt. Stadanko

I do miss Tramadol.. sigh.


----------



## Cface

I gotta tell you though, Tramadol is merely half the fun if you aren't toking it up. Weed is like a catalyst with tramadol. The two combined are absolutely wonderful. So much better than each on its own.
Weed gives me the mental high, tramadol gives me the body sensations and weed compliments that. Not to mention tramadol supresses the hungar from weed and keeps me relaxed not fall asleep like on weed alone.


----------



## indelibleface

psychedelicious said:
			
		

> hurrah! another tramadol-lover! it makes me so happy to see other people diggin tramadol :D
> 
> welcome to bluelight!
> 
> be careful with tramadol, as it lowers the seizure threshold - meaning it is easier to seize if there is tramadol in yr. system. if you have any anticonvulsants on hand (benzodiazepines such as valium, xanax, klonopin, ativan, etc. are a fun choice for anticonvulsants), i'd suggest taking a low dose a few minutes before you dose on the tramadol. also, tramadol dosage is not to exceed 400 mg / day. have fun and be safe!



At the levels he was doing it, I don't think he was in danger of seizing.


----------



## Thug Love

i love 200 mg of tramadol i do it almost every friday


----------



## keystonelight

can you really snort tramadol?  I have the 50mg oblong pills.  i have always just swallowed them.  Anyone have experience snorting?


----------



## FreedomOfTheMind

I have never seen anything positive in Tramadol, and it just makes me tired and groggy. I have done it several times at doses ranging from 100-300mg with and without cannabis, and I just dont see anything of worth in it. It doesnt give me the general opiate feeling like oxycodone and hydrocodone and it just doesnt do much for me. I dont fuck with any drugs anymore but psychs and cannabis, but to each his own. I only consume drugs that I get something otu of and that strip away everything to my bare Being, the Light.


----------



## indelibleface

^^Tramadol seems to be really variable in subjective effects. 

For me, it's my favorite opiate, by _far_. But some people consider it one of the shittiest.


----------



## Unleashed

Cface said:
			
		

> I gotta tell you though, Tramadol is merely half the fun if you aren't toking it up. Weed is like a catalyst with tramadol. The two combined are absolutely wonderful. So much better than each on its own.
> Weed gives me the mental high, tramadol gives me the body sensations and weed compliments that. Not to mention tramadol supresses the hungar from weed and keeps me relaxed not fall asleep like on weed alone.


Tramadol and weed helps you not fall asleep? Damn hah, it does the exact opposite for me. I nod so hard after smoking a bowl when im on tramadol. I usually end up falling asleep cause it becomes impossible to keep my eyes open they get so heavy and I get soo sedated.


----------



## Cface

Well i'm at the point where tramadol does nothing for me. Only if i snort one and take down about 5 pills. Even then i need to be on weed to do it. I've also built up an ungodly tolerance for weed from smoking weeks of my homegrown 18-20% THC bud.

And keystonelight,
Yeh you can snort it. Mine come in powdered capsules i just open the capsule. If you have the whole pill just cut it with a butter knife and chop it up real fine. Burns like hell but kicks in quicker. Only lasts about 15-20 mins for me.


----------



## Opium Dreams

*My Take on Tramadol!*

In my opinion, Tramadol has MANY positive uses.  Althought I have an unGodly opiate tolerance, I find that around 250mg will create some heavy euphoria and quite noticeable warm body effects.

Some of the best effects from Tramadol, in my opinion, are:

1.  Quite easy to get, both from foreign online pharmacies and doctors, because of it being unscheduled by the F.D.A.

2.  If you are suffering from withdrawals caused by the abrupt discontinuation of an opiate binge, Tramadol administration can ease the symptoms.

3.  If opiates cannot be obtained, especially when taken for pain (chronic or acute), Tramadol CAN be exactly what you may need to ease light to moderate pain.

4.  For some, you may find yourself super-talkative while under the influence of Tramadol - this can be very enjoyable.

5.  For some, Tramadol can ease insomnia and help one to sleep.  I, however, find it very difficult to sleep while on it.

These are just a few I could come up with.  I believe these positives outweigh the danger of lowering the seizure threshold but if you have a history of seizures, please *TAKE CAUTION!!!*

Question for more pharma-educated folks - can a medication like Gabapentin be used in conjunction with Tramadol to lower the chance of experiencing a seizure???

Thanks for reading!
Opium Dreams​


----------



## bennymore

Personally I love tramadol; I first had a box of 20 or 30 tramadols to myself , within a week they were gone.  I loved the body buzz they gave, I also took codeine  but I much prefer the tramadol.  I've been wanting them for a long time but could never find them, I now have a source but they're damn expensive so I'll either save up or simply go for some more soma.


----------



## Xorkoth

Cface said:
			
		

> Well i'm at the point where tramadol does nothing for me. Only if i snort one and take down about 5 pills. Even then i need to be on weed to do it. I've also built up an ungodly tolerance for weed from smoking weeks of my homegrown 18-20% THC bud.
> 
> And keystonelight,
> Yeh you can snort it. Mine come in powdered capsules i just open the capsule. If you have the whole pill just cut it with a butter knife and chop it up real fine. Burns like hell but kicks in quicker. Only lasts about 15-20 mins for me.



Wow, I was hoping to not see something like this.  If it's only seeming to last for 15-20 minutes on you, then you must have a huge amount of tolerance as tramadol lasts for hours.  Even if you think it's not affecting you, it is, physically, for far more than 15-20 minutes.  So be careful.

You will probably get withdrawals when you stop.  So please be aware of that before you dig yourself deeper... it'll just be harder and harder to get out.


----------



## kxvet

Tramadol is very good, the WDs were 7 days of pain!


----------



## emerald2303

*trammy yum*

:D I really think Tramadol is one of my favorite substances.   I can feel soooo happy and nobody even knows I'm on anything.  Gives me energy, etc. However, I have experienced bad withdrawals a few times and had 2 seizures so I am really careful now.  Want to try some Kratom, tho.


----------



## Jabberwocky

another tramadol lover   dunno bout snorting it though man?  woulda burnt like shit?

indelibleface - its a fav of mine too, not far behind iv morphine.  great to be prescribed it too


----------



## weside

I didn't know tramadol gave you any kind of a good feeling, i found the sideeffects where more profound then any good feelings, maybe it's just me, i thought tramadol was like apap or ibuprofen or i should say non-narctic, didn't know you could get a buzz off of it, learn somthing everyday.                             
                                                   PEACE


----------



## Psych0naut

Everyone is different. Some people enjoy tramadol a lot and find it just as favorable as other opioids, and some get no effect from it at all. When I first started out with opioids it was mainly just tramadol, no stronger opioids. But those experiences where really amazing, just as good or even better than the experience I had with the strong opioids like Fentanyl and Oxycodone, I've nodded more on Tramadol than any other opioid. As they say, horses for courses.


----------



## Unlucky

wtf! how does the effects hit you in 3 mins?? it takes me up to 5 hours to feel any effects from tramadol


----------



## sarbanes

subjectively, tramadol for me feels more like H than any other opioid, because it has that warm gushy body thing (just like H), where your limbs feel jellowely and orgasmic, and your whole body feels just like it has had a 10 hour expert body massage


----------



## Trate

One of my favourite all time drugs.
Definitely by far the most unique opiate I've ever experienced.
I've always found the high to be kind of a mix of opiates and ecstasy.
I get incredibly loved up and chatty, very relaxed, I get warm rushes and tingles all through my body and this can sometimes last for up to 18-24 hours and it often skips from a hard nod to a sudden burst of energy.
Weed & benzodiazepines I found have always mixed in beautifully with it, but also good by itself.
The one other thing I like about it as opposed to other opiates - I get very little nausea from it.
All other opiates - including codeine in the early days would make me yak.
However I'm the only one of my friends who doesn't get little sick.
At a dose of 250-300mg I'll be the happiest bee buzzing around.
I like to take it at work, makes time fly by.
And yet for some people it does absolutely nothing beneficial..
Welcome to the wonderful world of Tramadol!


----------



## funknsoul1

Whoa, I had assumed tramadol was some seriously weak shit.  I'm going to buy myself a bottle of 50mg pills and give the stuff a try.  It sure would save me tons of money from street hydrocodone if I could get a good itchy buzz from tramadol.  Right now I'm on methadone, high as hell, and the thought of something as cheap as tramadol being as good as some of you say makes me excited


----------



## FreedomOfTheMind

^ beware. I personally think tramadol is useless and is the worst drug I have ever tried (I have used it up to 10 times and dosages up to 350mg), so just keep that in mind, because many peopleincluding myself are tramadol haters.

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## IzaBadger!

/\ Agreement. I got hold of some a while ago after reading a lot of positives on here, and have to say I was severely unimpressed. Small doses are ok (50-100mg), nothing special, I'd rather have some codeine. Higer doses - nothing but feeling REALLY nauseus and groggy.  

Will probably give the low dose route a go again sometime, maybe with lower expectations it might make for a reasonably pleasant, chilled out night in.

Edit: also has the bad effect of not being so good for sleeping for some people. One big plus of opiates or benzos for me is good sleep afterwards - the last thing I want is a downer that then fucks up my sleep but leaves me too groggy to do anything either!


----------



## Cface

keystonelight said:
			
		

> can you really snort tramadol?  I have the 50mg oblong pills.  i have always just swallowed them.  Anyone have experience snorting?


I pretty much stopped swallowing my tramadols and just snorted it. Way better. Of course my pills are powdered capsules. And it contains no APAP. So i can snort a pill or two or, better yet, snort one 50mg pill and two 50mg pills. Then smoke a joint or hit the bong!
Just remember though, tramadols cause me absolutely no nausea. I can even do around 250-300mg without getting nausea. However, some lingering effects are appetite supression and makes me a bit more awake, good for counteracting weeds appetite increasing and sleepiness.


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

^^ chewing/parachuting/sniffing tramadol always gives me a strange feeling similar to the strange feelings i get during SSRI-withdrawal. chills,hot flashes, etc.

i stick to swallowing them whole.  getting a 30 count bottle on monday of 50mg's, can't wait! too bad it cost $3 a pill   but hopefully it will save me from my $35-50 / day oxy habit.


----------



## Cface

enoughorangejuice? said:
			
		

> ^^ chewing/parachuting/sniffing tramadol always gives me a strange feeling similar to the strange feelings i get during SSRI-withdrawal. chills,hot flashes, etc.
> 
> i stick to swallowing them whole.  getting a 30 count bottle on monday of 50mg's, can't wait! too bad it cost $3 a pill   but hopefully it will save me from my $35-50 / day oxy habit.


You probably won't feel shit dude. No doubt you've taken tramadol i'm sure you know how weak they are in comparison to harder opiates.


----------



## Rednkbearoregon

*Hell Yes*

Gonna have to try me some Tramadol also seems like.  I also thought it was just like ibprofen and had no narcotic in it at all or so little it didn't matter.


----------



## Jake1er

tramadol and weed is exceptional


----------



## Pillthrill

Good thing I have some coming then. I don't know if I would mix the two to start. a few hours after smoking I'm always out like a light. I just veg.


----------



## GratefulFloyd

anyone got experience w/ sex on tramadol?


----------



## Pillthrill

What is Tramadol classified as anyway...


----------



## Cface

GratefulFloyd said:
			
		

> anyone got experience w/ sex on tramadol?


For me, you can't cum for shit. Youll be fuckin for hours hoping to cum but itll never come!

And Tramadol is a synthetic opioid narcotic analgesic


----------



## caizar

which is the better pain killer meptid or tramadol or gabapentin?


----------



## Pillthrill

Snorting them are SO gross, the drip is nasty!


----------



## bromance

GratefulFloyd said:
			
		

> anyone got experience w/ sex on tramadol?




It's pretty much impossible for me to cum.


----------



## sydboi

*Tramadol 120mg IM*

Came accross a box if ampules when parents where away.....after a night smocking crystal with a mate we needed to come donw and having had Tramal as a pian killer decided to use it. We initialy IV ed half and IM the other half. IV did do a thing but after 20 minutes we felt noticably calmer but still nicely chatty like a narcotic but could feel the seratonin running almost like E was the best come down drugs ive ever had from Meth.

Nate that it should be injected IM. Ive also taken tablets but the did nothing for me however i think they were slow release.

I took the rest of the box of 5 ampules on other occassions and really enjoyed.

Hopefull some will be left around again as it isnt a controlled drug like the narcotics in this country.


----------



## SonOF

leftwing said:
			
		

> - its a fav of mine too, not far behind iv morphine.



I seriously cannot believe this statement.  It's not that I think you are lying, I am just SO surprised that anyone could put IV morphine and Tramadol in the same realm.  When people say that Tramadol affects everyone differently, I guess they are absolutely right.  Like some others here, I think it probably the worst opiate I have ever taken (maybe up there with darvocet/ propoxyphene).  Different strokes for different folks I suppose....damn I wish Tramadol worked well for me.


----------



## TRAMMY SOSA

*my experience with tramadols*



FIRST ME & MY FRIENDS CALL TRAMADOLS (TRAMMYS) HINTS THE NAME TRAMMY SOSA :D

I FIRST GOT THEM PRESCRIBED WHEN I GOT OUTTA THE HOSPITAL FROM ALMOST DYING FROM ASPIRATION PNEUMONIA IN FEBURARY (05) WELL ACTUALLY I GOT THEM PRESCRIBED WHEN THEY WOULD NO LONGER PRECRIBED PERCOCET 5MG FOR ME CUZ ITS A NARCOTIC

SO THEY GAVE ME ULTRAM WHICH IS THE NON GENERIC VERSION OF TRAMADOL THEIR IN A PILL FORM BUT THIER KINDA BEEFY LIKE A TYLENOL ONLY A LIL BIGGER & THEY MADE ME FEEL RELAXED & GOOD @ RECOMENDED DOES BUT I ALWAYS GO HIGHER THAN RECOMENDED CUZ IF SOME IS GOOD MORE IS BETTER. I WAS ONLY ABLE TO GET A 60CT ONCE OF THOSE THOUGH 

IN MID 2008 THOUGH I GOT ANOTHER DOCTOR TO PRESCRIBE THE GENERIC TRAMDOL PILLS TO ME THE ONES THAT ARE THE SIZE OF OXYCONTIN TO ME (1) 50MG PILL 3 TIMES A DAY OR EVERY 6 HOURS & THEN AFTER 3 MONTHS HE BUMPED ME UP TO (2) 50 MG PILLS 3 TIMES A DAY OR EVERY 6 HOURS AKA 300MG IN 24 HOURS

I ALWAYS JUST TAKE (4) OR (5) OF THEM WHEN I FIRST WAKE UP THOUGH CUZ OPIATE OR OPIATE LIKE PAIN RELIEVERS MAKE ME ENERGIZED & WANNA MOVE. I USUALLY TAKE 2 ACETIMOPHEN WITH THE TRAMADOLS ALSO CAUSE THAT INCREASES THE EFFECTIVNESS OF THE TRAMADOLS

SO I USUALY WAKE UP POP (4) OR (5) TRAMDOL 50 MG, (2) ACETIMOPHEN 500MG EQUATES. LATELY I BEEN DRINKING 24OZ WATER & THEN A VITAMIN WATER & RUNNING ON MY TREADMILL FOR 30 TO 40 MINUTES BECAUSE I WAS ABOUT 2 BURGERS AWAY FROM ROCKING THE BIG PUN OR DON VITO  WELL MAYBE NOT THAT FAT 6'0 - 240lBS. BUT BIG ENOUGH IM DEFINITLY ROCKING THE HOMER SIMPSON, BUT WITH TRAMADOL & ACETIMOPHEN IN MY SYSTEM & HAVING GUM TO CHEW & DELICIOUS VITAMIN WATER TO DRINK ALONG WITH SOME FORM OF HIP HOP/RAP OR MOTOWN SOUL OR EVEN ROCKY SOUNDTRACK MUSIC :D JOHN CAFFERTY *HEARTS ON FIRE* PREFERABLY I CAN RUN ON THAT TREADMILL PAINLESS & EFFORTLESS FOR ABOUT 30 - 60 MINUTES

SO TRAMADOL HAS BEEN A VERY HELPFULL WELL NEEDED CHEMICLA ASISTANCE THAT I NEED TO GET BY ON A DAILY BASIS. IT GIVES ME ENERGY, IT RELIEVES OCD, ANXIETY & RLS A LIL BIT SO ILL PROBABLY BE POPPING 300MG A DAY FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE I JUST HOPE ALL THE WATER I DRINK ON A DAILY BASIS FLUSHES OUT MY SYSTEM & HELPS MY *LIVER* CUZ IF IT DOESNT BY THE TIME IM (50) MY LIVER IS GONNA LOOK LIKE FREEDY KREUGERS MITTENS :D HOLY IM 28 RIGHT NOW BTW

ALSO I WOULDNT SNORT TRAMADOL THAT SHIT IS ONLY SLIGHTLY SOLUBLE IN WATER I THINK & IT CAKES UP IN UR NOSE

U CAN GRIND THEM UP INTO POWDER FORM & MIX IT IN A DRINK THOUGH SO IT HITS YOU QUICKER & HARDER. I USUALY CRUSH MY (4) OR (5) I TAKE A DAY & MIX IT IN WITH MY (XXX) VITAMIN WATER

DEFINITLY DONT CRUSH OR SNORT ACETIMINOPHEN THOUGH SWALLOW AS IS

& TRAMADOLS ARENT GOOD FOR GETTING HIGH OR FEELING TOTAL EUPHORIA BUT THEY DO HELP U FEEL ALOT BETTER PHYSICALY & SLIGHTLY BETTER MENTALY

WHEN I WANA GET FADED ILL SIP SOME (PHENERGAN/CODEINE) COUGH SYRUP OR POP SOME PERCOCET, LORTAB, VICODEN, OR SNIFF A (ROXICODONE OR OXY CONTIN) THOSE ARE THE ONLY 2 I WILL REALLY SNIFF OR GROWL

AIIGHT IVE ADDED MY 2 CENTS WORTH  U CAN TELL I HAVE NO LIFE RIGHT NOW HUH

PEACE (UNO) EVERYBODY HAVE FUN


----------



## TheTwighlight

Tramadol is fucking awesome. I tried to quit for a while, but I've got steady scripts for it so IDK what I was thinking. Life on trams is much better than life without. I don't barely ever sleep, though, when I take them with any regularity.


----------



## d3viant

If tramadol is purely subjective, and it varies so much from person to person - what is the point in sharing your experience with it, surely anyone expecting any recreational value from it is going to be either entirely disappointed, or ecstatic - in which case nobody will be able to tell them? You can sum up this entire thread in "don't go above 400mg as it lower's the seizure threshold, it's a synthetic opioid".  LOL tramadol is fucking awesome, - I mean c'mon.


----------



## Utah_4_life

i had 150mg of tramadol and it didnt do anything -.-


----------



## Ashton

I know it's quite a subjective question, but does anyone know much about tramadol tolerance and whether or not it's permanent?


----------



## drug_mentor

I recently got some tramadols and they are not bad. I was surprised how much I enjoyed them given the amount of shit they cop here on Bluelight. I find that dosing some codeine and some doxylamine succinate on them makes it a much more sedating and enjoyable high and also gets rid of any itchniness.


----------



## AfterGlow

I did 3 tabs and didn't feel a thing.  I won't be bothering with this ever again.


----------



## harley89

4 tablets you would be looking at to get 'high' i love the stuff, brings back memories of days in school blissed out, chatting up all the girls ahhhhh


----------



## Mystery Brew

tramadol is seriously underrated. I love the stimulant and depressant edge it gives. 

I might sound like a idiot here...but I had nod going with trams when my opiate tolerance wasnt thru the roof...tons of trees smoked too


----------



## harley89

^Ive nodded off trams plenty of times to,dun worry about sounding like an idiot, i don't give a fuck what people think, i was nodding my face off.


----------



## Ashton

I'm noticing I can now drop 12 50mg capsules, and not get the same enjoyable effect I used to get from half as much 3 months ago. Then again, I find if I empty the gel caps into some water and drink it, I'm still getting a nice high out of as little as 2 or 3. Anyone know about tolerances etc... of Tramadol?


----------



## VarsityMK

i just got a script from the VA for Tramadol.  I've been buying 15 or 30 mg percs whenever I can due to some injuries I susutained in Iraq.  The VA wont give narcotic pk for some things but they said tramadol is just as good.  Guess I'll have to try it.  I usually snort about 30-60mg of perc/day, how much tramadol is equal to that?  should i snort it or just eat them?


----------



## Dankycodone

VarsityMK said:


> i just got a script from the VA for Tramadol.  I've been buying 15 or 30 mg percs whenever I can due to some injuries I susutained in Iraq.  The VA wont give narcotic pk for some things but they said tramadol is just as good.  Guess I'll have to try it.  I usually snort about 30-60mg of perc/day, how much tramadol is equal to that?  should i snort it or just eat them?



Your tolorance is too high to equal that much oxy you would need a high dose of tramadol which can cause sezuires (300+mg) but people sez on less than that. maximuim you are allowed to take in 24 hours is 400mg. I would recommend you use it like your doctor told you. For me tramadol is pretty strong i can even nod on 400mg and i have a 60 70 mg hydro tolorance.


----------



## Dankycodone

nicroy52 said:


> anybody ever had any expiarance mixing tramadol with ecstasy? I plan on going to a concert and taking some perks,E and tramadol.



Tramadol and e both work on serotinin. If you take both of them you are risking serotinin syndrome and seziures. Thats a really dangerous combo man. I would just roll and take the perk on the comedown and would take the tramadol the next day.


----------



## TwistedReality

Even as someone with an opiate tolerance, I enjoy tramadol. Just please be careful and don't combine it with anything unless you look it up first. I took 350 mg over the course of a day after rolling once (only 100 mg of MDA) and had a seizure, stopped breathing, etc. *Shudder* I will probably never take it again.

Edit: nicroy, I just saw your post. DON'T DO IT! Please. Just don't. Even when you think you are safe the next day, you aren't. The MDMA is still in your system. I would wait at least 24 hours.


----------



## DiamnondDopeDeVill

*Hooray for Tramadol!*

Okay so listen.  First of all, Tramadol is NOT an opiate. It is a synthetic "opiate-like" medication. It is actually pretty economical if you think about it! I can blow an entire paycheck TRYING and I mean Struggling to score Lortabs or Perco's! Yes you DO get an AWESOME high from tramadol. It took me 2 prescriptions to figure this out! I was injured at work and I now have a blown disc in my lumbar area and S.I damage that basically allows my left hip to dislocate whenever it likes to and it may or may not go back into place! It hurts like HELL! So the first Script I had were for these TINY 35mg Ultram and I took 4 of them (because I am used to hydrocodone or Oxycodone) and it gave me the absolute WORST migrane ever!!! Threw the remaining 86 in the toilet! The next Script was for Ultracet 50mg cut with Tylenol. I was hurting REAL bad so I took 6 and about an hour later I was buzzin cuzzin! I had the much loved warmness in my eyes, body high and I was itchin' everywhere! I am weird and I like that, it helps me to realize I am gone! However, stopping taking Tramadol WILL, KICK YOUR ASS! I was SOOOOO SICK for about 3-5 days. 103 degree fever, diarrhea, shakes, headaches, ETC.  I will gladly take my 400mg a day of Tramadol and Be SHY HIGH rather than go on a Snipe Hunt for lortabs and be buzzed until they disappear! And where I get my Tramadol, Is 100% LEGAL, SAFE, and if I ever get caught w/ them, my Script can be verified IMMEDIATELY!  If anyone has any questions just E-Mail a craker and I will be more than happy to help you anyway I can! Good Night and Sweet Dreams Tram Fans!!         Diamond Dope DeVille! 

[Edited out source/price discussion.  That's not allowed]


----------



## Ashton

Tramadol isn't an opiate, it's an opioid. It's fully synthetic you're right, I'm just not sure what the point you're trying to make is though? I've never experienced 'comedowns' like that from taking tramadol before and I've taken it frequently. Admittedly, if you're taking it over extended periods, say six months to a year, that's a different story. You should be careful with that. From personal experience, tramadol tolerance builds up relatively quickly. I've have no idea about the addictive sides to it however, if they exist; I presume they do.


----------



## TwistedReality

Ashton said:


> Tramadol isn't an opiate, it's an opioid. It's fully synthetic you're right, I'm just not sure what the point you're trying to make is though?



It is neither. It _acts as _an opioid, though.

"Tramadol is a centrally acting analgesic. Structurally it is not an opiate, but it exhibits some opioid characteristics. Like opioids it binds to µ receptors, although very weakly."

Quote taken from: http://www.australianprescriber.com/magazine/27/2/26/7/


----------



## Ashton

TwistedReality said:


> It is neither. It _acts as _an opioid, though.
> 
> "Tramadol is a centrally acting analgesic. Structurally it is not an opiate, but it exhibits some opioid characteristics. Like opioids it binds to µ receptors, although very weakly."
> 
> Quote taken from: http://www.australianprescriber.com/magazine/27/2/26/7/




Nope, it's a synthetic analogue of codeine. You're not wrong that it's an analgesic, it is however a fully synthetic opioid; not a semi-synthetic opioid such as diamorphine (heroin). As the article states, "structurally, it is not an opiate", this doesn't however mean it is not an opioid; as it in fact is.

I'd quote from this link but it's 7am and it's not that long in the first place.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9075493


----------



## TwistedReality

Ashton said:


> Nope, it's a synthetic analogue of codeine.



I understand that, but it's still not an opioid.



Ashton said:


> You're not wrong that it's an analgesic, it is however a fully synthetic opioid; not a semi-synthetic opioid such as diamorphine (heroin).



Of course it's an analgesic. I was never debating that in the first place; I never even said anything about it. I never said it was a semi-synthetic either..so these are just random statements? Not trying to be rude here at all; I just don't know why you said those things.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9075493[/QUOTE]

The word "opioid" isn't even _in_ that article.


----------



## Ashton

Heh, I didn't think you were :D. It states it's a synthetic analogue of codeine. I understand it's quite different from most opiate derivatives in that it has effects on the mu opioid receptor as well as acting as a norepinephrine and serotonin reuptake inhibitor, but everything I seem to be reading states it as an opioid. Not that wikipedia is an academic source as such, but it's even stated there as an opioid, and 9.9/10 pages on there relating to pharmaceuticals are just ripped from the leaflet accompanying or from the official website. Everything I've been told by doctors/nurses/care workers, have also called it an opioid.


----------



## TwistedReality

Okay, I am not afraid to admit I was wrong on that part - I guess it IS a fully synthetic opioid. It's late, and I'm high. Trying to research and post in two or three different threads at the same time in this state AND at 3 a.m. is a terrible idea. Haha


----------



## Ashton

haha, you're telling me. One of the only problems I seem to have with tramadol is not sleeping properly...well it's either the tramadol, or this dog that insists on sleeping in my bed


----------



## TwistedReality

Yep, I have one of those too. She insists on sleeping ON my legs. Tonight I'm up because of oxycodone and hydrocodone. Eh, I don't have anything to do tomorrow, so, fuck it.


----------



## Ashton

hmm, I'm not sure if I'd like to try other opioids. I mean I want to but I'm british and getting hold of them is a pain. I have a few injuries so I might go to the doctor and see what he prescribes. Tooth ache sucks without painkillers


----------



## TwistedReality

If you could see a video summary of the last two years of my life, you probably wouldn't want to try other opioids.


----------



## ZosoUK

Ashton said:


> I'm noticing I can now drop 12 50mg capsules, and not get the same enjoyable effect I used to get from half as much 3 months ago. ?




12 X 50mg capsules ???? all in one go ? that sounds like an awful lot! 
is that  amount not dangerous ? 

coincidently, i just got prescribed some of this for back ache ! 

zydol - 50mg !  

2 i dont feel nothing ! 3 - i feel similar to a couple off lines off charlie!

i havnt gone above that yet , but i was thinking 4/5 tops in 1 go ???? 

curious about snorting - any sense in chopping a pill up with a line of coke?


----------



## Shambles

400mg of Tramadol is considered to be the maximum safe dose - especially without tolerance - as seizures become a serious risk at higher doses. Try searching "Tramadol" and you'll find a ton of information on it 

And welcome to Bluelight - maybe have a wander over to European & African Drug Discussion sometime for all your more region-specific needs 

PS: I suspect snorting it cut with coke would be a horrible idea and probably extremely dangerous - tramadol is a very strange drug with some very strange interactions. I recently had a pretty horrific time when I took LSD on top of my standard (prescribed for back pain) tramadol dose - anything that produces such extreme reactions to something as physically innocuous as acid has to be seen as freakish. It's one to be careful with


----------



## Ashton

Oh no doubt, I just enjoy taking it sometimes. Admittedly I should be more careful of the risks but in short I'm not. I have friends who are doctors who've commented on the speed in which the tolerance of opiates/opioids etc.. develop, but also the speed at which this tolerance dissipates. However I find with tramadol, there is a constant tolerance there. Admittedly, that doesn't really qualify my misuse.


----------



## ONCEISNEVERENOUGH

*tramadol*

on the few occasions i have had tramadol ( never more than 200mg) i have had a warm slightly buzzing feeling off them.Made me sweat profusely though and found it difficult sleeping on them 

last weekend though after an all nighter on mephedrone i took 200mg and ended up vomiting. stupid i know    certainly won't be doing that again!

peace


----------



## Pillthrill

Shambles said:


> 400mg of Tramadol is considered to be the maximum safe dose - especially without tolerance - as seizures become a serious risk at higher doses. Try searching "Tramadol" and you'll find a ton of information on it
> 
> And welcome to Bluelight - maybe have a wander over to European & African Drug Discussion sometime for all your more region-specific needs
> 
> PS: I suspect snorting it cut with coke would be a horrible idea and probably extremely dangerous - tramadol is a very strange drug with some very strange interactions. I recently had a pretty horrific time when I took LSD on top of my standard (prescribed for back pain) tramadol dose - anything that produces such extreme reactions to something as physically innocuous as acid has to be seen as freakish. It's one to be careful with



2nd! BDD I'm sure has a million threads!


----------



## Moral Decay

ZosoUK said:


> 12 X 50mg capsules ???? all in one go ? that sounds like an awful lot!
> is that  amount not dangerous ?
> 
> coincidently, i just got prescribed some of this for back ache !
> 
> zydol - 50mg !
> 
> 2 i dont feel nothing ! 3 - i feel similar to a couple off lines off charlie!
> 
> i havnt gone above that yet , but i was thinking 4/5 tops in 1 go ????
> 
> *curious about snorting - any sense in chopping a pill up with a line of coke?*




Do not do this, this is a lethal combination. This is what killed US rapper "Ole Dirty Bastard" of the Wu-Tang clan (Russell Jones) at the young age of 36.



> an autopsy found a lethal mixture of cocaine and the prescription drug Tramadol, a synthetic opiate.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ol'_Dirty_Bastard#Death


----------



## infectedmushroom

I fucking love tramadol, but it gives me nausea on the comedown unlike any opiate/opiod I have ever tried (including oxycodone and morphine.)


----------



## curmudgeoness

I really do wish tramadol would have some sort of effect with me, but I notice nothing from it.  The most I've taken at one time is 150 mg (three tabs).  I feel nervous about taking more due to the risk of seizures.  I've just never noticed one single bit of euphoria or anything at all from it - I really wish it would have an effect on me.  For informational purposes about this - I'm a 105 pound female with no real opiate use except for kratom, which isn't an opiate, but kind of acts like one.


----------



## Moral Decay

infectedmushroom said:


> I fucking love tramadol, but it gives me nausea on the comedown unlike any opiate/opiod I have ever tried (including oxycodone and morphine.)



Do you eat at all while your on tramadol? I find that if I do not eat every two hours while on it I will get extremely ill. Perhaps you are not eating enough and just need to force yourself to eat small snacks every two hours.


----------



## bpayne

I was up to 14 50 mg pills a day, sometimes I'd take 7 at once just to get that strong stimulation feeling and do stuff. I went from 14 to 5 in one day then 5 to 3 for 2 days then cold turkey none, The withdrawals are the worst I've EVER had EVER> fucking RLS up the ass and u feel like you just crawled out of a grave except you can't rest and sleep your shittiness away as the RLS keeps you fidgety and up. tramadols weak affinity for the u receptor sure does make me sick as well as the lack up norepinephrine and serotonin. I took some codiene for the first couple of days and it worked wonders.  all I can do is drink myself into oblivion and HOPE that it's enough to make myself pass out. How long will this hell last? I've been doing Tramadol for about a year.

Just a warning to ANYONE taking Tramadol long term. I wouldnt wish this withdrawal syndrome on my worst enemy. Be careful. They say trams good for withdrawals. but to me the withdrawals from the Tram itself is MUCH worse than the withdrawals from the drugs you would use tram to ease the wd symptoms of...


----------



## Moral Decay

bpayne said:


> I was up to 14 50 mg pills a day, sometimes I'd take 7 at once just to get that strong stimulation feeling and do stuff. I went from 14 to 5 in one day then 5 to 3 for 2 days then cold turkey none, The withdrawals are the worst I've EVER had EVER> fucking RLS up the ass and u feel like you just crawled out of a grave except you can't rest and sleep your shittiness away as the RLS keeps you fidgety and up. tramadols weak affinity for the u receptor sure does make me sick as well as the lack up norepinephrine and serotonin. I took some codiene for the first couple of days and it worked wonders.  all I can do is drink myself into oblivion and HOPE that it's enough to make myself pass out. How long will this hell last? I've been doing Tramadol for about a year.
> 
> Just a warning to ANYONE taking Tramadol long term. I wouldnt wish this withdrawal syndrome on my worst enemy. Be careful. They say trams good for withdrawals. but to me the withdrawals from the Tram itself is MUCH worse than the withdrawals from the drugs you would use tram to ease the wd symptoms of...



It sounds liek your taper was just too aggressive. It is best to only reduce your dosage by one pill aday. So liek if you take 7 in teh am and 7 in teh pm, your taper should look liek this:

day 1:    7 am   6 pm
day 2:    6 am   6 pm
day 3:    6 am   5 pm
day 4:    5 am   5 pm
day 5:    5 am   4 pm
day 6:    4 am   4 pm
day 7:    4 am   3 pm
day 8:    3 am   3 pm
day 9:    3 am   2 pm
day10: 2 am   2 pm
day11: 2 am   1 pm
day12: 1 am   1 pm
day13: 1 am   0 pm
day14: 0 am   0 pm

If at any point you feel uncomfortable you stay at that level for a few days until you are comfortable there. So lets say you feel uncomfortable at day6; you would continue to take 4 in the morning and 4 at night until you no longer feel withdrawals, then continue with the taper schedule until you feel uncomfortable again then you stay at that dose for a few days. This is the technique I use when ever I quit any addictive substance. It makes it the least painful when you do finally stop at the end.

The technique is to always be reducing your dose or stalling out and taking the same dose for a few days, never increase your dose or you will just hurt yourself in the end.

When I gave up tramadol regularly and went through withdrawals I found it impossible to be motivated. I didn't have any restless leg syndrome ; I was just like sleepy all the time and constantly tired. It felt more like I had been quitting coke or meth.


----------



## Xorkoth

curmudgeoness said:


> I really do wish tramadol would have some sort of effect with me, but I notice nothing from it.  The most I've taken at one time is 150 mg (three tabs).  I feel nervous about taking more due to the risk of seizures.  I've just never noticed one single bit of euphoria or anything at all from it - I really wish it would have an effect on me.  For informational purposes about this - I'm a 105 pound female with no real opiate use except for kratom, which isn't an opiate, but kind of acts like one.



150mg for some is quite a small dose... 250mg for me is still quite light but I doubt I'd feel 150mg.  I had 180 of them, and after a couple of times I was taking 8 of them (400mg) for an appreciable effect.  Or even more.  I worried about seizures but worked my way up slowly enough that I wasn't too worried, and I never noticed anything seizure-like at all at any point.


----------



## infectedmushroom

Moral Decay said:


> Do you eat at all while your on tramadol? I find that if I do not eat every two hours while on it I will get extremely ill. Perhaps you are not eating enough and just need to force yourself to eat small snacks every two hours.



I eat a bit less than usual. I'll give this a try though, thanks :D


----------



## captainballs

i'm one of tramdol's biggest users probably. feels good to a select few who even have great tolerance to real opiates. Frequently mix seizure inducing doses with cocaine, xamax, and hc to get my particular brand of buzz. this will kill you in a most unpleasant way. i'm in no way special, but my body and mind do not work anymore without the bare minimum of benzos and a lot of tramadol. don't ever feel high anymore, but it helped me quit real opiates as  daily need for survival thereby saving me a ton of money and fear of legal issues.


----------



## Moral Decay

captainballs said:


> i'm one of tramdol's biggest users probably. feels good to a select few who even have great tolerance to real opiates. Frequently mix seizure inducing doses with cocaine, xamax, and hc to get my particular brand of buzz. this will kill you in a most unpleasant way. i'm in no way special, but my body and mind do not work anymore without the bare minimum of benzos and a lot of tramadol. don't ever feel high anymore, but it helped me quit real opiates as  daily need for survival thereby saving me a ton of money and fear of legal issues.



please be careful mixing tramadol with cocaine. This is what killed Ole' dirty bastard of the wu-tang clan.


----------



## Mr experience

*Tramodol the truth*

Tramodol is a non narcotic pain reliever!!! It blows! I personally think it makes me a little angry and Antcy for some reason. It's definatly not percocet!!! But be carefull!! To much of Any drug will tear u up goog! Your liver for one...This is only my opinion so take it for what it is!!!


----------



## Moral Decay

Mr experience said:


> Tramodol is a non narcotic pain reliever!!! It blows! I personally think it makes me a little angry and Antcy for some reason. It's definatly not percocet!!! But be carefull!! To much of Any drug will tear u up goog! Your liver for one...This is only my opinion so take it for what it is!!!



You could use your first post to introduce yourself. Instead you used it to troll the thread. It's obvious your tolling considering you added nothing tot he thread that hasn't been posted in it or teh mega-thread 100 times already.


----------



## kaka1234

wots all this about tramadol a get tramadol from my g p all the time just got 100 \50mg tabs for my gout[sore as fuck by the way]but am sitting here 300mgs drinking stella snorting coke and meph and am feeling fine WHY ????


----------



## Moral Decay

kaka1234 said:


> wots all this about tramadol a get tramadol from my g p all the time just got 100 \50mg tabs for my gout[sore as fuck by the way]but am sitting here 300mgs drinking stella snorting coke and meph and am feeling fine WHY ????



keep doing that and you will end up with a toe tag.


----------



## kaka1234

*tram*




Moral Decay said:


> keep doing that and you will end up with a toe tag.



am over 35 happy ware a am dident no tramadol could fuck u  up till a read this thread was 2 late by then had allready bean taken ma tramadol for pain made dinner [home made meat balls ect]sat down with the gf had a few lines mixed with stella had some more then more spread out over the night and am fine thats all am saying .the girlfriend has had no tramadol but startead drinken vodka shes a gibering wreck doing ma nut in might take more tramadol for ma sore head


----------



## bpayne

do not add stimulants to Tramadol NEVER EVER EVER DO THIS> Tramadol effects norepinephrine and serotonin and a whole host of other receptors, cocaine and other stimulants affect dopamine and norepinephrine and the like. This is Dangerous. Stop using other drugs with the Tramadol. did you not just hear what he said about Odb?


----------



## kaka1234

bpayne said:


> Just a warning to ANYONE taking Tramadol long term. I wouldnt wish this withdrawal syndrome on my worst enemy. Be careful. They say trams good for withdrawals. but to me the withdrawals from the Tram itself is MUCH worse than the withdrawals from the drugs you would use tram to ease the wd symptoms of...



if u get them for pain from the doctor legit why does he no tell you about these wd symptoms av had tramadol a few times from the doc and never bean told about these wd and av never noticed any wds is this because am useing them 4 legit pain


----------



## Xorkoth

kaka1234 said:


> am over 35 happy ware a am dident no tramadol could fuck u  up till a read this thread was 2 late by then had allready bean taken ma tramadol for pain made dinner [home made meat balls ect]sat down with the gf had a few lines mixed with stella had some more then more spread out over the night and am fine thats all am saying .the girlfriend has had no tramadol but startead drinken vodka shes a gibering wreck doing ma nut in might take more tramadol for ma sore head



Keep going like this and you will die.  No joke.  Please stop mixing tramadol with stimulants, ESPECIALLY cocaine.  Many people have died from this combination.  The Old Dirty bastard (an American rapper) died from this combination, and he used it frequently for most likely a long period of time.  But then one day, he died from it.

Again, mixing tramadol and cocaine, and any stimulants really, is asking for death.  Seriously.  Please listen to this advice if it's the only advice you ever listen to.



(This equally applies to the guy who says he mixes it with coke and mephedrone)


----------



## Moral Decay

kaka1234 said:


> if u get them for pain from the doctor legit why does he no tell you about these wd symptoms av had tramadol a few times from the doc and never bean told about these wd and av never noticed any wds is this because am useing them 4 legit pain



Well up until recently in the united states tramadol was widely believed to be non-addictive with a low potential of abuse. This is why it is still not a scheduled drug, which will be changing soon. It is currently on a DEA watch list/chemicals of concern. Every drug that has been on this list has eventually become scheduled and thus illegal to posses.


----------



## bjv07

I really like tramadol.  I think I rather take tramadol over Hydrocodone and oxy.  With Tramadol I can take 200mg with a Mt. Dew to help it kick in faster and it will last arounf 8hrs, where as the same method with hyrdo or oxy only last aroun 4-5 hours.  
Today I took tramadol around 1pm, watched a baseball game and took some oxy around 4 hours later, so I could feel the effects of both for the rest of the tramadol experience.  This has been the 1st time I have tried this combo, but I will not be doing this very often because it feels soo damn good!  I think a better combo would be Tramadol then hydro 4 hours later, because I rather hydro over oxy.


----------



## nolys

is it just me or do you guys think has a long steady pleasent come up ?


----------



## Moral Decay

nolys said:


> is it just me or do you guys think has a long steady pleasent come up ?



personally I found it to be a fast and hard come-up, meaning it hits me fast and with a lot of stimulation and as that fades the warming opiate comes in.

But to answer your question with some science; that is likely because the tramadol it self has a low affinity for the mu opioid receptors. However its metabolite O-desmethyltramadol has a really high affinity. So as your liver breaks down the tramadol into O-desmethyltramadol you begin to feel the buzz. The average for most people is around 2-3 hours for the come-up.


----------



## nolys

curmudgeoness said:


> I really do wish tramadol would have some sort of effect with me, but I notice nothing from it.  The most I've taken at one time is 150 mg (three tabs).  I feel nervous about taking more due to the risk of seizures.  I've just never noticed one single bit of euphoria or anything at all from it - I really wish it would have an effect on me.  For informational purposes about this - I'm a 105 pound female with no real opiate use except for kratom, which isn't an opiate, but kind of acts like one.



3 tabs / capsules is deffo not enough for a decent buzz. The first time i took it was 250mgs which was still pretty light so i upped the dosage to 500mgs the second time and i had a brilliant time, my first real opiate type high apart from codeine
Tram is a wonderful drug if you find the right dosage


----------



## kaka1234

nolys said:


> 3 tabs / capsules is deffo not enough for a decent buzz. The first time i took it was 250mgs which was still pretty light so i upped the dosage to 500mgs the second time and i had a brilliant time, my first real opiate type high apart from codeine
> Tram is a wonderful drug if you find the right dosage



wot sort ov buzz do u get from tram am curios av just got 100 /50mg caps from the doctor


----------



## nolys

kaka1234 said:


> wot sort ov buzz do u get from tram am curios av just got 100 /50mg caps from the doctor



:O you lucky lucky man, i only have 5 left  !!
Its like a nice warm feeling throughout your body if you take enough of it along with a sense of wellbeing and general pleasentness. Some people also get mild - mild moderate stimulation from Tram which i enjoy too.
If your goin to take it recreationally, try 200mg as a starting dose and work your way up. give it around 2 hours before you redose though because it takes a while in some people to get to the peak.


----------



## chilidog

I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones who are unphased by Tramadol.  It's available OTC in Costa Rica, but it literally does nothing for me.  It stops pain, sure, as that's its job.  But I feel no euphoria from it.  Granted, downers aren't my thing - I prefer stims, but still, in my quest to try new things, I was disappointed by it.


----------



## nolys

chilidog said:


> I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones who are unphased by Tramadol.  It's available OTC in Costa Rica, but it literally does nothing for me.  It stops pain, sure, as that's its job.  But I feel no euphoria from it.  Granted, downers aren't my thing - I prefer stims, but still, in my quest to try new things, I was disappointed by it.



what dosage did you take?


----------



## Moral Decay

chilidog said:


> I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones who are unphased by Tramadol.  It's available OTC in Costa Rica, but it literally does nothing for me.  It stops pain, sure, as that's its job.  But I feel no euphoria from it.  Granted, downers aren't my thing - I prefer stims, but still, in my quest to try new things, I was disappointed by it.



In the proper dosage tramadol is very stimulating in the onset and opiated on the back end. I personally think its a nice mix, on most stimulants i get all cracked out in the beck end , but with tramadol i get all chilled and mellowed where stims would be tearing me down.


----------



## kaka1234

Moral Decay said:


> In the proper dosage tramadol is very stimulating ]wot would u say is proper a did 5/50mg last night dident fell to mutch


----------



## nolys

kaka1234 said:


> Moral Decay said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the proper dosage tramadol is very stimulating ]wot would u say is proper a did 5/50mg last night dident fell to mutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm well you should feel a very slight nice feeling if you lie down somewhere quiet and relax. i think a proper dosage for a first timer would be around 5 and if that isnt enough bumping it up to 8-10. i was lucky because i got capsules without APAP or a filler so i didnt have to CWE and took 10 for my first go. it was a really nice experiance, i now love Tram
Click to expand...


----------



## vincentx90

*trammies *

I think tramadol is great. I don't notice much below 200mg and I often take 300 to 400mg in one go. I only have the slow release 100mg tablets atm so I chew them and can rip off the membrane stuff with my teeth and crush them into powder before swallowing. This makes them equivalent to 2 regular instant release 50mg tabs.

I take between 2 and 4 crushed 100mg SR Trammies a day in the evening to help with pain, anxiety and promote relaxation etc.

I also take 7.5mg zopiclone with them and often 0.5mg clonazepam in addition and much much less often another additional 10-20mg of valium. With all that in my system I have a serious heavy nod going on. 

I'm not looking forward to when I run out. I hope the withdrawals from a 200-400mg a day habit aren't too bad? :s

Vee.


----------



## kaka1234

nolys said:


> kaka1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm well you should feel a very slight nice feeling if you lie down somewhere quiet and relax. i think a proper dosage for a first timer would be around 5 and if that isnt enough bumping it up to 8-10. i was lucky because i got capsules without APAP or a filler so i didnt have to CWE and took 10 for my first go. it was a really nice experiance, i now love Tram
> 
> 
> 
> am dyslexic and no clued up on abbrevashions apap? cwe?just took 8 trams +
Click to expand...


----------



## chilidog

ahhh, maybe thats why i felt nothing on tramadol.  i got the 100mg tramadol (pure tramadol, no apap), but i guess it was extended release.  i took 3 of them, and didn't feel euphoria, so i didn't bother taking anymore.


----------



## green grow

I bought a few cards of Dalmatrol Plus which is 37.5 mg tramadol and 325 mg Paracetamol. I can't find any info on the Dalmatrol or Paracetamol (latin American Brands). Does anyone know what these are, i took two and didn't notice anything. Is the second ingrediant something added to prevent abuse or is it like asparin?

also anyone familiar with Dimenhidrinato? Got it in Peru like the above pills, was having communication problems with the pharmisist so i'm not sure it was the equavalient to darvocet which is what i wanted.

thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## Moral Decay

kaka1234 said:


> am dyslexic and no clued up on abbrevashions apap? cwe?just took 8 trams +



CWE means Cold Water Extract. It refers to using cold water and a filter to remove as much of the Tylenol (APAP) as possible to avoid toxic effects in the liver. There is a thread on CWE >>HERE<<



chilidog said:


> ahhh, maybe thats why i felt nothing on tramadol.  i got the 100mg tramadol (pure tramadol, no apap), but i guess it was extended release.  i took 3 of them, and didn't feel euphoria, so i didn't bother taking anymore.



If you have a fairly decent tolerance built up to opiates 300mg Time release wont do much for you. Try taking that same dose but crush the pills first. You should get nice and mashed. If you are fairly opiate Naive I would try starting with 200mg crushed. 

Something I noticed from long term use of tramadol was that it took me 200-300mg Immediate release to get feeling good at first, but as I got used to the stimulating properties of tramadol the opiate effects became more pronounced, I was able to take less and get better effects. After a while I would get really stoned on 100mg. However after daily use my tolerance increased and I needed more and more.



green grow said:


> I bought a few cards of Dalmatrol Plus which is 37.5 mg tramadol and 325 mg Paracetamol. I can't find any info on the Dalmatrol or Paracetamol (latin American Brands). Does anyone know what these are, i took two and didn't notice anything. Is the second ingrediant something added to prevent abuse or is it like asparin?



Dalmatrol is the Peruvian brand name for tramadol and Tylenol. There is information on tramadol all over the internet. Check google for information on both tramadol and Paracetamol.

The second ingredient is another name for Tylenol (apap/acetaminophen). It is an over the counter pain medication that is toxic to the liver at high doses. You should not take more then 1000mg Paracetamol in one dose or more then 4000mg in one day. You should not take more than 3 of those tablets with out doing a Cold water extract on them. There is a thread on CWE >>HERE<<



green grow said:


> also anyone familiar with Dimenhidrinato? Got it in Peru like the above pills, was having communication problems with the pharmisist so i'm not sure it was the equavalient to darvocet which is what i wanted.
> 
> thanks in advance for any assistance.



Dimenhidrinato is the Peruvian name for Dimenhydrinate. This is the same as Dramamine. It is a motion sickness medicine that can be purchased over the counter in most countries including the United States. Taking in large doses it cause hallucinations. But not the fun one's like mushrooms or LSD produce. More like delirious perceptions of objects that do not exist and IMO is really not pleasurable.


----------



## chilidog

green grow said:


> I bought a few cards of Dalmatrol Plus which is 37.5 mg tramadol and 325 mg Paracetamol. I can't find any info on the Dalmatrol or Paracetamol (latin American Brands). Does anyone know what these are, i took two and didn't notice anything. Is the second ingrediant something added to prevent abuse or is it like asparin?
> 
> also anyone familiar with Dimenhidrinato? Got it in Peru like the above pills, was having communication problems with the pharmisist so i'm not sure it was the equavalient to darvocet which is what i wanted.
> 
> thanks in advance for any assistance.



Paracetamol is acetominophen (sp?).  But you can buy tramadol, the brand name is Tramal, and it's nothing but tramadol.


----------



## green grow

Thanks you two for the info. Is there a thread here for info on pills available Over the counter in Latin American Pharmacies. I am in Peru, Chili and Argentina somewhat regurally and want to know what all is available OTC. I know about the Xanax and Valium equivalants and the mild pain cillers. What is the best stuff available, I don't speak any local languages so I need to know the local trade names. 

Also, I know anything at a pharmacy is readily available, but what about aquiring more serious narcotics at clinics or hospitals? What is the situation with these places? Can you buy stuff like tylenol-3, dilaudid or oxycontin OTC? Maybe with the help of a moderate "gift" to the doctor?

Any help assistance etc. is much appreciated, I am a stranger in these countries and don't know their customs at all. Any advice would be helpful.  Thank you everyone.


----------



## Moral Decay

green grow said:


> Thanks you two for the info. Is there a thread here for info on pills available Over the counter in Latin American Pharmacies. I am in Peru, Chili and Argentina somewhat regurally and want to know what all is available OTC. I know about the Xanax and Valium equivalants and the mild pain cillers. What is the best stuff available, I don't speak any local languages so I need to know the local trade names.
> 
> Also, I know anything at a pharmacy is readily available, but what about aquiring more serious narcotics at clinics or hospitals? What is the situation with these places? Can you buy stuff like tylenol-3, dilaudid or oxycontin OTC? Maybe with the help of a moderate "gift" to the doctor?
> 
> Any help assistance etc. is much appreciated, I am a stranger in these countries and don't know their customs at all. Any advice would be helpful.  Thank you everyone.



Perhaps post this in the South American discussions. I would just be very careful you do not want to get locked up in Argentina.


----------



## nolys

lol why does a quote from me say im dyslexic and i dont understand any of that? 
i was the one answering questions lol...


----------



## Moral Decay

nolys said:


> lol why does a quote from me say im dyslexic and i dont understand any of that?
> i was the one answering questions lol...



It is because KAKA's post had opened quote tags in it, see this post:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=8313747&postcount=106

I fixed it so that I am quoting the correct person. :D


----------



## Zedrich

I am the only one who when he didnt have much of a tolerance, started by taking 500mg? The most i have taken at any one time is 700mg but  i have worked up some tolerance since then..


----------



## Moral Decay

Zedrich said:


> I am the only one who when he didnt have much of a tolerance, started by taking 500mg? The most i have taken at any one time is 700mg but  i have worked up some tolerance since then..



I must have all the right enzymes cause even with a fairly decent opiate tolerance I only needed 100-200mg in the beginning to feel really good.


----------



## newfoundland

Tramadol - the whole risk of seziure scene has really curbed my interest, but today I am thinking about lowering my standards. I hate not being able to find


----------



## newfoundland

nolys said:


> what dosage did you take?



'Well, if you enjoy stims, then more power to you.... and therefore opiates are not what you are looking for,,,

Personally, I don't like stims.. I would go down over going up anyday


----------



## newfoundland

Hey, what is the deal with the new Canadian prescription rules that came out this May 3 2010 - I was reading about them on Google.. What is the deal> Good or Bad?


----------



## vincentx90

yeh i ran out of tramadol in the end, the withdrawals suck, was very ill for two weeks, I no longer have a love affair with tramadol, lol...


----------



## Xdaci

i am 6 feet tall and weigh about 160ish-170 and HAVE ZERO tolerance because i have never taken any pills in my life and im currently 19 and i droped 200mg of tramadol or 4 50 mg pills and didnt feel one bit different. if a person with no tolerance can take that much and not feel anything i might have to go ahead and call bullshit/placebo effects on these tramadol reports


----------



## TheTwighlight

Damn - its been 5 month since I last took tramadol! That's a fucking miracle if I've ever heard of one!


----------



## Moral Decay

Xdaci said:


> i am 6 feet tall and weigh about 160ish-170 and HAVE ZERO tolerance because i have never taken any pills in my life and im currently 19 and i droped 200mg of tramadol or 4 50 mg pills and didnt feel one bit different. if a person with no tolerance can take that much and not feel anything i might have to go ahead and call bullshit/placebo effects on these tramadol reports



I guess you missed the post stating that not everyone has the enzymes in the liver to break tramadol down into O-desmethyltramadol which is what gives the stoning, warming, intoxicating effects that mimic other more traditional opiates.

Not everyone has the juices in their liver needed to get effects from tramadol. About 50% of the people I have introduced to it feel nothing other than some stimulation and stomach upset, some don't even feel that. The other 50% won't shut the fuck up about how great it feels and keep asking for more.


----------



## bignerdnine

keystonelight said:


> can you really snort tramadol?  I have the 50mg oblong pills.  i have always just swallowed them.  Anyone have experience snorting?



I tried it. Didn't notice anything over oral and the idea of pulling the pill binders and fillers into my sinus turned me from it.

I never really got into this one.  I found it warm and a bit fuzzy which is nice but seemed very mild.


----------



## Sprout

Snorting them is basically useless IMO. The burn is far from worth it, as they work perfectly well orally.


----------



## Moral Decay

if anyone posting in this thread is interested there is a LOT of tramadol related information in this thread:

Official Tramadol Discussion Thread - Second Swallow


----------



## Moral Decay

I do not think we are supposed to discuss prices. But that is too much to pay for one tramadol tablet. The drug is way to prolific to pay that much for one pill. That is more like percocet or vicodin prices.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*Moral Decay* is right. Discussing prices is not allowed her on bluelight.


----------



## Stealth Smoke

Inedible said:


> Glad you had a fun time. I personally love tramadol.



I had a vial of them and they were gone at the end of the first week. 100 or so of them. 

Fun


----------



## FPU4eva

Inedible said:


> ^^Tramadol seems to be really variable in subjective effects.
> 
> For me, it's my favorite opiate, by _far_. But some people consider it one of the shittiest.



same here man. favorite drug well besides pregablin but that shit i cannot function on lol


----------



## FPU4eva

Cface said:


> For me, you can't cum for shit. Youll be fuckin for hours hoping to cum but itll never come!
> 
> And Tramadol is a synthetic opioid narcotic analgesic



my friend (who happens to always be in the room when i fuck a girl(meh best friends for life)) told me i fuck like a god on tramadol, and im ackward and dont seem to pleasure a girl when im not on it


----------



## Moral Decay

FPU4eva said:


> my friend (who happens to always be in the room when i fuck a girl(meh best friends for life)) told me i fuck like a god on tramadol, and im ackward and dont seem to pleasure a girl when im not on it



There is something seriously wrong with this situation. And not by the fact that your best friend is in the room when you fuck. I mean that you need to be on tramadol in order to fuck properly. Have you considered going to see a headshrinker? Cause the more you rely on tramadol as a crutch eventually you will not be able to function with out it. You are basically fast tracking yourself to a serious addiction to the drug, recreational use is fun but you are tempting fate with a nasty addiction.


----------



## nolys

reckon that after about 2 months without any tram at all ill have lost all my tolerance? and does anybody elese here get urine retention from tram?


----------



## Jabberwocky

SonOF said:


> I seriously cannot believe this statement.  It's not that I think you are lying, I am just SO surprised that anyone could put IV morphine and Tramadol in the same realm.  When people say that Tramadol affects everyone differently, I guess they are absolutely right.  Like some others here, I think it probably the worst opiate I have ever taken (maybe up there with darvocet/ propoxyphene).  Different strokes for different folks I suppose....damn I wish Tramadol worked well for me.



i haven't seen you around for a while man, but i was just re-reading through this thread and happened to come across your reply which i'm pretty sure i never responded.

i've been prescribed tramadol along with a sleuth of other opiates over the last 6, nearly 7 years, and it (tramadol, ER not IR) with valium ( = tramallium) is still a favourite buzz of mine; as long as the SERT effects from the tramadol aren't too over powering and stimulating.

having tried more opiates, different ROA's, etc since that post it's certainly nowhere near my first pick anymore, but along with some valium and pot is a nice time.

and to those snorting it, you're wasting your time.  it has to go through first pass metabolism, ie  demythylated by the cyp2d6 enzyme exactly like codeine, creating the much stronger m1 metabolite (o-desmethyltramadol).


----------



## elixir1

i wish i loved tramadol =( the only use i have for it is easing the withdrawal of the 180 lortab 10s i get a month and always take too soon. i guess i do love it for at least dampering that hellish w/d


----------



## bazzaflo

*Tramadol advice 50mg*

Hello All

I've been taking Tramadol (Zydol brand name) on/off for a couple of months now for recreational purposes. On a weekend I've been taking 100mg (2 x 50mg pills) at about 17:00, a few hours before I go out, and the nice buzz hits at about 19:00 and lasts until about midnight. I am now thinking of increasing the dose to 150mg and I am not sure how to take it to get the best feeling.

Should I take it all in one go, or take one at 16:00 then 2 at 17:00 or take one at a time every hour from 15:00 until 17:00? Any Tramadol users out there that would know? 

Thanks


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I don't know much about Tramadol except that it increases your risk of seizures at high doses.


----------



## Transcendence

You can safely take 150mg, generally under 400mg is safe unless you're taking another drug that lowers the seizure threshold or have a pre-existing condition.


----------



## Sologrips

Woo congratss. 
Tramadol is absolutely in the category of amazing when weed is added. 
Same catalyst effect as with other pills of the same class. 
Glad you had a good time, but with all of em take in moderation for avoidance of the long term health risk! 
:D

-Sologrips


----------



## Cface

Re-took some tramdol a few weeks back, snorted 100mg, and chewed 100mg, and swallowed 50mg. Didn't do a damn thing to me AT ALL, probably because of my ever-growing tolerance to opiates thanks to the wonderful/disgusting hydrocodone.

Meh... substance is a waste, i'm getting way more out of Kratom than i think i ever got (Even from the first time doing trammies) from tramadol.... shame too, stuff was decent first time around.


----------



## Morphoid

Snorting tramadol is not a good idea because you sacrifice the best aspect of tramadol use - its M1 metabolite! If you snort it then it just gets absorbed by the mucus membrane and never gets into the liver. If you take it orally as you are supposed to, during first-pass metabolism it gets converted into *o-desmethyltramadol*, an opioid with an affinity for the mu opioid receptor 200x more than tramadol alone! 

Tramadol is like codeine in the sense that it is a pro-drug. Codeine gets converted to morphine, tramadol gets converted to o-desmethyltramadol. Snorting tramadol is as pointless as snorting codeine. 

It is far more efficacious to take tramadol orally! I have taken it every way there is. Oral, IM, IV, IR and IN and oral wins every single time.


----------



## tylerzsecret

*Tramadol Lovers*

I love Tramadol. Just dont get hooked, the WD's are just as bad as any other opiate.


----------



## 14036

first time i took tramadol i had 200mg and was high for about 6 hours, withing 4 days of doing it every day i needed 600mg to get the same affect,   i seem to build up a tolerance real quickly ,

has anyone else taken doses higher than 500mg?? when does it start to get dangerous??


----------



## TheTwighlight

14036 said:


> has anyone else taken doses higher than 500mg?? when does it start to get dangerous??



It technically CAN get dangerous once one reaches the 400mg/day recommended max dose. However, when I was hooked on trams for about 3 years I took around 1 - 1.25 grams per day. I have taken up to 3.25g in one day before but I'm pretty sure that nearly killed me, I was sick as a motherfucking terminally ill dog for like 4 days. Fuck that.


----------



## likeakite

I remember when 2 Tramadols would make me feel Great! Now, 5 years later, I hardly feel anything from taking 6! (I never take more than 6 at a time)


----------



## regfairfield

tramadol sucks worse than codeine


----------



## Morphoid

regfairfield said:


> tramadol sucks worse than codeine



For you maybe, but for some of us it's literally a life saver!


----------



## Whipped Dream

Cface said:


> For me, you can't cum for shit. Youll be fuckin for hours hoping to cum but itll never come!
> 
> And Tramadol is a synthetic opioid narcotic analgesic




CONCUR! Sex on Trams is a mixed blessing....you'll be able to get up and stay up, but good luck finishing. It ended up with her cumming twice and me not once - even after a good 30 minutes in various different positions. It was IMPOSSIBLE to cum while on Tramadol.


----------



## poopstation

the first time i took tramadol, i was expecting a demerol type of high, based on the opioid and 5ht activity.  oh, how wrong i was...

i can't stand tramadol, to me it's absolute garbage.  i've taken 150mg once, 100mg three times and 50mg once, so nobody can say i didn't try.  i had quite a few of them on hand and wanted to like the stuff but it's god awful.  in fact i chose to just go through opiate withdrawals instead of using this stuff to help crutch me along, that's how much i hated the effects i got.  i should mention i have an opiate tolerance but i would take codeine over tramadol any day of the week.  i didn't even feel any opioid effects from tramadol, it just made me feel really weird which i suppose is the SSRI effect.  no euphoria or opioid effects whatsoever, it just made my body feel really strange/off and a weird type of a high as well.  i've never taken SSRI's but i'm assuming this is a somewhat related feeling at least to some extent.  no relaxation, no enjoyment, this is stuff made for the trash can.  i regretted taking it every time i took it, i prefer sobriety over this anxiety-generating stimulating psuedo-opiate crap.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Yeah. I don't get the Tramadol thing myself. I took about 250mgs once and all I got out of it was restless leg syndrome and itching like a mad man. In lower doses, no effect at all.


----------



## fuzzyduck

tried 100mgs and smoked a bowl of weed with it preety good feeling i walked around the streets kinda adrift talking to my mates on the phone with this feeling of awe at my surroundings i was energetic at the same time now im home and have smoked some more weed and i feel rather relaxed and still not focused i have no tolerance whatsover when it comes to opiates so that is why such a low dose is produces such good effects i guess.


----------



## Fixed5217

glad you liked it man--some people really get off to tramadol; it did not half a shit for me though at the exact same dose you had--and with the good weed too.


----------



## nolys

Tramadol is an amazing drug if you don't have prior experiances with the other opiates. I personally prefer it over alcohol, weed, psychs, and generally everything apart from mdma. I think it is quite like kratom in effects but more of a forced high if that makes sense. 
Havnt been able to get any in months though...


----------



## ektamine

I'm interested in using tramadol as a mild relaxant to take after work nights (work as a waiter).

Seems like kratom and tramadol are the best candidates.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Tramadol is more of a stimulant than a relaxant, IME. My $0.02.


----------



## utrop

Hi, same like you, don't know why It lost it's magic after 5 yrs bein on it. But wait, I am pretty sure that there are fakes on the market everywhere now, it has some shit as ingredients that will make you feel like you are on the tramies but actually it's not, duno what shit they put in the caps. The trams we're getting nowadays also meke people loose weight like I duno what. All these symtoms, since the beginning of 2011. Think some people doin big business behind these fake trams.


----------



## amanda27

is it safe to take tramadol with lunesta? I've taken 150 mg of tramadol, and I wanna take some lunesta now... but I don't know if it's safe to do it, can anyone tell me?


----------



## Treefa

Hell yea, tramadol is the shit.
Havent had any in a while, but i used to take about 6 or 7 50mg tabs and be high for 7 or 8 hours.
And weed makes it twice as good%)


----------



## Fire&Water

Jake1er said:


> tramadol and weed is excelent
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> What he sez'


----------



## jackie jones

A tramadol high is like taking 40mg of methylphenidate + 10mg of hydrocodone.

Fuck all.


----------



## yetiite

Tramadol should always be done IM. mmmmm


----------



## Brian242

Tramadol is the worst thing I've put into my body IME. Prescribed it for pain relief and it worked good for about 3 months, then everytime i'd take a 50 mg pill, i'd wind up with my head down the toilet for about 5 hours. Good for pain, bad for stomach. Now after my surgery for idiopathic scoliosis with metal bars a foot and a half in length and 12 screws later, I'm welcomed by a neverending supply of Hydrocodone 10/325's (180 a month!!!) 

But I feel obligated to say that there are other places to post your questions and trip experiences instead of on a trip report thread.

So mods, please close this thread.


----------



## Schrei

I think the trip report is the perfect place to post it. Because of all the ppl usually looking at it is some who is curious or has experience.
WITH THAT SAID>

I just got some tramadol, How do people here prefer to take it? Really my only options are, crush/just swallow/snort? I hardly ever just swallow a pill though, I hate waiting so long for it to kick in.


----------



## Brian242

It used to provide me with a long, enjoyable high. Taking 200-250 mg at a time. I've got a bottle with about 3 full prescriptions in it, About 400-500 50 mg pills in there that you can have


----------



## mrweather

SWIM LOVES Trams and takes about 3-4 a day and has been for months now. SWIM's doctor actually gave the okay.  SWIM's Tram stash is over 120 pills. SWIM gets 120 a month through his doc after other anti-depessants failed. Trams feel a LOT like Hydrocodone's to SWIM, but not 100% the same, of course. Trams actually contain synthetic mu-opioid action and SNRI anti-depressant effects if SWIM remembers correctly. Ahhh, Tramadol. Nice to see the community having Tram lovers. Like others mentioned on here, be careful about how many one takes at once as seizures can occur. SWIM likes taking some Xanax along with it. Also, a word of caution when mixing Tramadol and Xanax, as respiratory depression can possibly occur. SWIM thinks the maximum daily limit for Trams are at 400 mg. SWIM's favorite drug is Oxycodone's. Those literally cure SWIM's OCD, but aren't practical for long-term use because of tolerance and addiction. SWIM's tolerance to Tramadol leveled out and 3-4 Trams a day seem to work well for SWIM and have for months now.


----------



## Brian242

SWIM is NOT acceptable or necessary here!!!


----------



## mrweather

Brian242 said:


> SWIM is NOT acceptable or necessary here!!!


 
SWIM thinks that SWIM is acceptable and necessary here. SWIM doesn't see the big deal in using SWIM.

Sincerely,
SWIM


----------



## Schrei

SWIM isnt allowed on bluelight.


----------



## TheShed

I took 7 of those 50mg tablets. i had a bottle of wine and about 5-6 beers as well. There was a nice buzz around them felt as if i could talk complete shite to any stranger in the street lol. My friend took 6 along with 12 beers and the next day he was basically vomiting for the whole day. He had to play at the sunflower festival in belfast too and went completely recked from the night before haha


----------



## Miss Kirsty

Hi guys...Interesting thread you have here..My Dr had me on 800mg a day..My mum had to hold my hand crossing the road in a country town cause i was that out of it! I was 29 years old!!hahahaha...I got addicted to it of course. I took it daily for 5 years. NOT 800mg. I only had that amount for 2 weeks. Its a shitty comedown cold turkey. Just like morphine.  I like the 200mg SR tabs..last all day on one of them. They made me soooo happy. It was like "Want some chinese for tea hun?
 "yeah" he say
I would feel like i could run to China and get it!....I was extremely accommadating for people. Id do anything i could to help anyone if needed....
But its been 4 years now since ive had one....
GREAT for a hangover too.
Sometime i would drool....nice i know!..I awaoke many times to a wet pillow...I think it goes good with weed also.  Antihistermines also increase the affects for me...Phernergan it was....they were good together for me...BTW...Is there a spell check on bluelight!!Im terrible soz!!!


----------



## Miss Kirsty

Schrei, i IVed some and it was a waste for me.( 2 x 200mg) I found that if would take my 50mgs with a nice hot cuppa and they kick in  in 10 mins...Then i throw a 200mg slow release down my gob. the 50mg work quick, then the 200mg would kick in and id be happy all day!! I never snorted it..Other seem to love that way...I dont like my nose to burn...I try not to snort anything but i would crush up and IV most anything put in front of me in my heyday.


----------



## morderca

enoughorangejuice? said:


> ^^ chewing/parachuting/sniffing tramadol always gives me a strange feeling similar to the strange feelings i get during SSRI-withdrawal. chills,hot flashes, etc.
> 
> i stick to swallowing them whole.  getting a 30 count bottle on monday of 50mg's, can't wait! too bad it cost $3 a pill   but hopefully it will save me from my $35-50 / day oxy habit.



Holy shit. I just got my script (20 x 50MG) and it cost me $5.40 (Australia). Keep in mind the currency is about parity.


----------



## morderca

Brian242 said:


> SWIM is NOT acceptable or necessary here!!!



Somebody who is me? You're just incriminating yourself bro. If you really fucking care, use TOR.


----------



## nolys

mrweather said:


> SWIM thinks that SWIM is acceptable and necessary here. SWIM doesn't see the big deal in using SWIM.
> 
> Sincerely,
> SWIM



Well SWIM is informing SWIY that if you want to use “SWIM” head on over to drugs forum. 
Swiming is against the rules here.


----------



## xbloodwhipx

I am SO fucking jealous of the people who get effects from tramadol, especially only 100mg. 
The first time last year (and only time, i could try it again anytime, even right now because i have a old bottle of 50s) i took 250mg and i didn't really feel any different, i just got a little stimulation and a nice feeling in my lower back... not worth the seizure risk.
But I like nucynta better than oxycontin... Weird huh?


----------



## xbloodwhipx

mrweather said:


> SWIM thinks that SWIM is acceptable and necessary here. SWIM doesn't see the big deal in using SWIM.
> 
> Sincerely,
> SWIM



I think SWIY needs to swim the fuck away from bluelight, there are plenty other forums in the sea... lol


----------



## nolys

xbloodwhipx said:


> I think SWIY needs to swim the fuck away from bluelight, there are plenty other forums in the sea... lol



Holy shit what an epic comment haha. 
You sir, or madame, win at life.
I applaud you


----------



## Patty77

I love some nice warm trammy high around 150mg


----------



## realxsalo

Yesterday was my first time with trams, 150mg very pleasant sleepy high.


----------



## Rygar

Hey all, first time poster.  I actually came on the site to get a little info on Oxy's as although I am a long time opiate user / abuser, I dont run into Oxy's very often.  Anyway I figured I would give my two-cents about Tramadol as I have been prescribed them for about 3 years now.  First a quick run down on my opiate past...  After some experimentation with opiates like Vicodan as a college student I noticed that they really helped me with my IBS stomach issues since they all have a constipating side effect, and obviously kills any pain I may be having at the time due to those stomach issues. My addiction to opiates really began after a guy I have known since gradeschool gave me a Buprenophine (Suboxone) pill.  At the time I didnt know they were used to treat addicition to Heroin, I was just told they were much like Vicodan.  Holy shit I loved it from the very first day and got hopelessly addicted for about 5 years, until I finally bit the bullet and went through withdrawl that lasted over 6 weeks.  These days I am SUPER careful - I still partake, but I do not and will not use them regularly.

A few years after getting off Buprenophine my stomach issues got so bad, and I had been to so many doctors who never helped shit, that I finally went to the Mayo Clinic, which is known for being one of the finest hospitals in the world.  Anyway long story short they prescribed me Tramadol, which is a controlled substance here in the US.  I get 180 50mg pills a month. I was unaware of the seizure issues that I read about here, but personally I give 90 of the pills away to my good friends so I dont have all 180 on me, which leaves me 4 days a month to partake and after years has never given me a problem or caused addicition with this method.  Anyway I take 20 50mg pills all at once... which is 1000mg.  This gives me the closest and best opiate buzz to Buprenorphine I have had to date.  I get extremely numb, tingly and my entire body feels absolutely amazing... Although it makes me nod, I usually end up staying up all night, however much of that time I have my eyes closed in a state of utter euphoria just listening to the TV or Stereo...  If I do this in the early afternoon, I will feel amazing all day and well into the wee hours of the night.  Its the first opiate I have done that keeps working almost as long as Bupenorphine, not the 2 - 3 hours you get out of most non-synthetic opiates, although at lowe dosages it lasts 4 hours... this is not the time release version either.  

Anyway I see here that it affects everyone differently.  In my experience, all my friends love it too as I give away at least half the bottle every month to make sure I dont have too many laying around and I am done with them for the month asap.   Most of my friends will take between 7 - 10 of them, (350 - 500mg) and they just rave about them.

I dont want to give anyone bad advice, especially after reading about the seizure warnings, but after rading some of the posts from people who didnt think they worked worth a shit, my only response is I think you didnt take enough.  Take that with a grain of salt, but in over three years 95% of which I take 1000mg at a time, up to 1500mg a few times, I never had a single problem.  My biggest advice is that you take them IMMEDIATELY after eating or you can very easily get sick to your stomach and end up puking.  As long as my friends and I eat first before taking, we dont get pukey.  If you take a large dose on an empty stomach you very well may get sick.

Also one other thing... I noticed that chewing tobbaco REALLY intensifies an opiate buzz on both Buprenophine and Tramadol.  Cig's do to, but not nearly as much.  On days on doing my Tramadol, putting in a chew will make me start ot nod and feel that much better... as soon as I take out the dip I will almost immediately notice a drop in intensity, ill stop nodding as much, etc.... as soon as I put another Dip in, bamo... im right back there again.  I only buy Dip when I pick up my monthly prescription and I only use it while im on my Tramadol, and after passing that along to all my friends they all agreed 110%.

Anyway, my two cents... nice to meet you all 
Rygar


----------



## Patty77

Rygar,
Oh my god really 1000mgs. I want to take more than 400mg a day so bad but all th warning on here about sezuirs is freaking me out, I also take gabapentin daily and that lowers risk of sezuirs so, mmmmmm what to do what to do?


----------



## Patty77

And ps excellent first post, welcome to Bluelight!!


----------



## Rygar

I dont want to tell you to go for it and then have something awful happen, but like i said I have never had a single problem.  Up until recently where I started giving away half the bottle to friends to make sure I dont end up with an opiate addicition, i was going through 2100+ of these a year, and every single time i was taking 1000mg each time.  In fact on a lot of days I would take 1,000mg in the morning or early afternoon and then take another 1,000 - 1,250mg around 9 or 10 pm.  Most of my friends, even those who have 0 tolerace built up, would take 10 pills at a time (500mg) and nothing bad ever happened. 

FYI - I am a 36 year old male - 5'11" 205 pounds - So if you are quite a bit lighter than me, keep that in mind.  You said you are on gabapentin daily to lower seizure risks... is that for a medical reason or is it strictly for opiate abuse?  I would do a little research on your gabapentin, see if you cant take a little extra when you try to up the dosage on Tramadol.  Also if you decide to try it, I would do it slowly and work your way up so you can see if your body reacts at all.  

Whatever you do, PLEASE be careful... and thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Rygar

Oh one more thing - on the few days a month that I do partake, I dont do anything strenuous... im not sure if heavy activity can up the risks or not, but I really enjoy just melting away into my couch watching a movie, surfing the web, listening to tunes or playing a video game or some shit... I have noticed that if I get my heart rate up and get sweaty while on it I sometimes get sick to my stomach, but that happened on Buprenorphine as well.


----------



## Patty77

Gabapentin i take for pain along with tramadol,and Cymbalta but the research I did(and I have done alot)said gabapentin has properties that lower seizure risks. I personally don't and never have had any seizure problems. So with all that info I feel safe taking 500mg a day ish. I might increase this at some point but for now it's enough. Also because I take 60mgs of cymbalta daily I run the risk of serotonin syndrome which is something else I have to watch for. 
I am a user/abuser, but also need meds for pain, arthritis and joint deterioration. I am 35 and shorter and lighter than you are, with red hair and beautiful blue eyes. Oh I guess that was not needed info, LOL!!


----------



## Patty77

Awe feeling so good right now. I love a tramadol high. 300mgs of tramadol and 900 of gabapentin and Omg I'm in love. Feeling gushy. Mmmmmm yummy;not to much and not to little this one is just right. Sigh so happy and content.


----------



## Facev@lue

Yo!

Sorry to take it off topic...but does anyone have any warnings aboit taking a dose of tramadol while on anti-depressants? Im currently taking 50mg of Pristiq (desvenlafaxine) daily.


----------



## ChemicalFeelings

Cross reference a search for those drug interactions. I take tramadol and an anitdepressent and the interaction, pharmacy says can be serotonin syndrome, so I have to watch my dose. check with your phamacy.


----------



## ChemicalFeelings

Rygar said:


> Oh one more thing - on the few days a month that I do partake, I dont do anything strenuous... im not sure if heavy activity can up the risks or not, but I really enjoy just melting away into my couch watching a movie, surfing the web, listening to tunes or playing a video game or some shit... I have noticed that if I get my heart rate up and get sweaty while on it I sometimes get sick to my stomach, but that happened on Buprenorphine as well.



Rygar,
I have noticed that when I take over 150mgs and do things around house up and down stairs vaccuming ect. I also get sweaty and Heart rate go's up. So I have to make myself sit down and relax, but I never get nauseous or anything. The trammies give me a euphoric high with energy so wanna do things. Anyone else get this? And I have never had the nods either. So anyone else feel this way? I do have my really mellow moments.


----------



## ChemicalFeelings

Lovin me some 150mg trammies plugged this am omg it's so easy(my first time). I'm really feeling it too! So nice...


----------



## Hammzy

Be very careful on tramadol it a Nasty drug,I have just had Kidney failure due to a 5 year codiene addiction that i failed to get off before it causedalot of damage to my body.After spending 3 weeks in intensive care and a further 4 weeks on the medical ward i was released from hospital.the following day went to my gp to get something for the pain.With kidney failure there is little in pain medication that you can take so tramadol was one of the only options.Went got the script made up got home and took 2 tablets as the dr said within an hour i was getting dizzy and confused.this was happening every half an hour i called the dr he said go straight to hospital before i could get there it cause a massive seizure and i was taken by ambulance straight back to hospital.After talking to a few drs there they said this is a common side effect of tramadol for healthy and like me non healthy people. so be careful siezures can kill!!!!


----------



## Hear Me Roar

Add  me to the list of tramadol lovers. When j started doing it, it was so warming and satisfying. My tolerance built up fast though and even though the seizure risk with tramadol is slightly hyped(for good reason), I didn't want to take the risk of increasng my dose above  300mg. Its good, but not worth it.


----------



## itsshaggy

Cool report


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i fucking love tramadol, favorite opiate for sure!!! really addicting,easy to scam dr. for it


----------



## ChemicalFeelings

Tramadol is not an opiate.   

Also I had a super high tolerance 400mgs for a day and nothin so I weened down fast and didn't take any for weeks and now I have the high back and rarely use but I really love them a nd that's why I use them rarely. And another thing I wanted to say about trammies is I never experienced a withdrawal the only reasone I weened is cause I read here it was dangerous and withdrawal was worse than Vicodin withdrawal. So I am thankful for that. Also I never ever went over 400mgs in a 24 hour period. Never needed to for one cause the high lasts so long, but mostly cause of the seizure risk. Why tempt fate.


----------



## Colonel_Klinck

Guys I've been prescribed Zydol 50mg slow release by my doc. To get them back to normal release like the capsules would it just be a case of crushing them up from the tablet form they are in? Only ever take 150mg over an evening now and then but do love the high it gives and the way it lasts into the next day. 

Cheers


----------



## nickand21

hi every1  newbie here.i too have been on tramadol for about 3 years now and started on 100mgfour times a day.all started well enough but within about 6-8 months i found i was taking more and more to get that nice warming feeling that originally 2or3 were giving me. now three years down the line and with a handful of terribley awful withdrawal attempts...!!! not nice,i am now taking between 15-20 ata time at least once,sometimes twice,a day,not to get a good buzz anymore,but merely just to stop my body going through withdrawal !!!  i almost wish i had not started taking them in first place.i have spent £1000s on them(not a joke)and would desperately like any advice people who have been through similar "withdrawals",or who have managedto quit or replace tramadol with something else,which i think is what my gp is about to do ,as he has given me a box of 30 "solpadol"30/500, to try out. again any info,no matter how trivial it sounds,would be appreciated.thanxxxxx.


----------



## Xorkoth

I was addicted to opiates for 10 years, so I know the terrible pattern you speak of.  Daily opiates in huge amounts just to feel decent.  It's a terrible way to live.

I finally took an ibogaine flood dose to get off them and it worked amazingly, that was 10 months ago and I have never taken another opiate again.

Tramadol however does not play well with ibogaine... you should be on a short acting full agonist opiate for ibogaine.  Tramadol is also an SSRI and I think some other things.  If you want to go that route you can PM me about it, but you'd probably first need to replace tramadol with something like codeine or hydrocodone, or kratom might be the best choice of all.  It will probably be unpleasant to make the switch because tramadol affects more than just opiate receptors.

Also ibogaine is a pretty intense commitment, and a life-changing experience that is more intense than anything else I've ever experienced out of probably literally 1000 trips I've taken.  However I did not find it frightening at all, except before I took it, I was scared shitless.  The experience itself left no room for fear.

Have you ever tried kratom?  It's probably the least painful opiate to be addicted to though I was on it for 7 years and wasn't able to get off myself, but then again I was using opiates to mask the pain of my toxic relationship.  My ibogaine experience came shortly after finally ending that relationship so there were multiple factors at play.  I would recommend that you get some kratom and use it instead of tramadol until you're past the tramadol... then try to get off kratom.  If you can't, then maybe you could consider ibogaine if you're willing to go there.  It's not to be taken lightly though.  However I understand fully how difficult it is to escape opiate addiction and the only thing that worked for me was ibogaine.  It literally saved my life.


----------



## nickand21

hi ya diamonddope..geezer.informative and interesting reply there,a lot of which rings 100 % true to my experiences with tramadol.now i know i am looking at an old reply but i hope(fingers crossed)you,or,someone else with info might see this and reply.!!  anyway this is my 2nd or 3rd post on here as i am "NEWBIE" so bear with me if i am not pc or whatever rules i am s posed to follow>  i put my back out 3 yrs ago,and having only taken tramadol once before with tooth abcess(after eating a whole pack of paracetomal and a dozen or so 400mg ibuprofen tabs)found these tramadols in back of cupboard and took two and  WOW!!!!! within half hour i felt the pain still was there but it wasnt doing mu head in anymore.managed to sleep within the hour. anyway i stared of on 2,50mgs every 4 hours and after a few weeks felt so good on normal dose,(being a bit partial to experimenting from a very early!!!)decided to take 4 in 1 go.apsolutey best idea i had for years. ...or so i thought.for about next6-8 months i slowly increased the dose ,so as to keep attaining that lovely euphoric ,elated and floaty feeling that i had had for about a year,but was more and mora aware that this wasn't going to be as easy as just upping the dose.after getting to the point of taking 16-18 50mgs a time,and then repeating the dose within afew hours,found that "one" ,it was fruitless and i could no longer get the
 euphoric feeling,and "two" i was now having to source and acquire my supply from "THE STREET",which over the last 18months has put me back £1000s,and no joke it is not the "low £1000s"either. i now find i am buying regularly boxes of cocodamol to try and increase the effects of taking twenty at a time,and almost anything else i can get my hands on,which to be honest is pretty limited where i live.i8 have spent countless hours trawling the internet to find a site that even looks "half reliable" in order to acquire something that would do the job,but as someone who has never bought anything over the internet,i have not yet been sucessful hmmmh):> .i now only take tramadol to avoid getting the withdrawals which i have had a couple of times,and the last time i ended up in hospital.not good. if you could "diamonddope",or anyone at all could give me any information,no matter how trivial or pointless it seems,to get back to getting that lovely euphoriac-elation ,or suggest anything that would do a similar job,or better.any particular "reliable" web sites,or other meds/tabs that would work,i would be very appreciative,and say a big "THANKYOU" in advance for any information i get. painpillpopper.


----------



## Xorkoth

Unfortunately once you lose the initial opiate bliss feeling the only way to get it back is to stop for a long time.  At which point you should just stay stopped because opiate addiction is THE WORST.

But yeah, your tolerance is too high, you will not be able to feel that same feeling no matter how much you take.  It's just how it goes.  And it's part of why opiate addiction sucks, eventually you don't even get high anymore, you just have to keep taking them to avoid withdrawals.  It's no way to live, trust me on that (I was addicted for 10 years).

And if you do manage to find stronger opiates, you'll probably feel great feelings for a little while and then they'll stop working too and you'll be even deeper in.

Probably not what you wanted to hear, but it's the truth.


----------



## Rachella666

Hear hear. The initial high is brilliant, nbut tolerance builds up so fast, ive taking up to 400mg in the past before I was prescribed codeine and palexia, now im hooked on both.


----------



## weeddood78

My experience with tramadol will happen tonight. Anything I should expect? I'm taking 150mg.


----------



## Xorkoth

If you like it, do everything in your power to not repeat the experience with regularity.


----------



## nickand21

Thanks zorkoth for reply,and also amount of info...sorry for delay in reply,but have been 'off site' for many months and only just relogged on! i will look into 'what ibogaine flood dose',as not ever heard of it.Just out of interest i was eventually transferred onto after,solpadol and gabapentin and amiltryptiline(complete waste of time that!!)i am now and have been on dihydrocodeine for about six months now,and although it works better than the other things i tried,it still is nowhere near good enough to help with the pain for more than a few hours,and that is when i'm taking a day or twos worth(at least)8-16 in one go.Anyway i have finally got myself an appointment to see someone who,hopefully be able to prescribe me something that will actually give me adequate pain releif.will keep you posted,and also will look into what 'ibogaine flood dose' is and get back on it.


----------



## cannablissss

Wow, I'm glad you had a good experience on it. I'm afraid to touch Tramadol after I witnessed my best friend go on a two day binge and have a grand mal seizure on the second night. Scary shit. My mom used to get prescribed Tramadol and says it doesn't do anything for her - I've taken up to 200mg personally and I don't get any effects either. Maybe because I'm used to stronger opiates like oxycodone, which is what I do these days. So yeah, be careful when taking Tramadol, and it's always good to hear someone have a nice experience.


----------



## xan_master

Tramadol used to be awesome, and it still is, but after trying mdma and doing stronger opiates it'd not be my personal choice anymore. I did binge on that shit for about a month, didn't experience any serious withdrawal either. Just depression and lethargic for a couple weeks. Nothing alot of benzos, adderall and weed didn't fix haha. From my understanding you can maintain a decent heroin habbit with 400mg of this stuff to keep withdrawal away (I have a friend who has done this for a year now. He takes 400mg every morning and it holds him off. Dirt cheap and easy to get.


----------

